# Elk



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Well who is getting ready for elk? Have you been sighting in those rifles?


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

We are leaving for Colorado a week from Sunday for the elk muzzle season. Taking a few extra days to see some of the sites along the way. Been shooting a couple times and the guns are ready and so are we.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

oilcan said:


> Well who is getting ready for elk? Have you been sighting in those rifles?


I am. Leaving Friday afternoon for elk camp I think. Season starts on Tuesday...can't believe it's here already! Saw the first bull rubbed down about a week and a half ago so it looks like they'll be ready too. 

Now if we can just get mother nature to cooperate and keep the temps low.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh ya! Mr. 7mm is ready to rock and roll. I'm still looking for the right animal though. Been seeing elk on a regular basis, but intentionally stayed out of my goto areas to avoid bumping the big boys. The larger bulls have been cleaned off for the past week or two but the smaller guys are still supporting the velvet. Lots of cows and calves to be had for those selected to harvest. I personally plan on holding out for a exceptional bull, unless my trigger finger acts up again..

Good Luck to all!

Pics to follow..

PS...Please leave the woods as you found it, with the exception of a large gut pile..


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I wish.
My son has a cow permit for the 16th-21st of October. The orientation is Friday the 15th of October. The same day as his high school homecoming and one of his football games. He doesn't want to miss a football game or homecoming to hunt elk.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Hunting Man;

Talk to the DNR up in Gaylord to see if he can go to the earlier hunt's orientation then hunt the oct hunt. They may let him.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I know they had a private orientation last year for a single man. I have last Decembers orientation filmed when my other son drew a permit. Plus I have been to two for myself when I drew. I am trying to work something out for him. He is dedicated to playing his senior year of football and will be on the Kings court for homecoming. So if I cant get something worked out we will just have to let it go.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Hopefully they can work something out for him. I know if I personally had to choose, I'd be hunting!!!!!


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

hunting man said:


> I know they had a private orientation last year for a single man. I have last Decembers orientation filmed when my other son drew a permit. Plus I have been to two for myself when I drew. I am trying to work something out for him. He is dedicated to playing his senior year of football and will be on the Kings court for homecoming. So if I cant get something worked out we will just have to let it go.


So let me get this straight you have drawn twice and each of your sons have now drawn? You must be the luckiest family in Michigan. Haha. Anyway I am sure the DNR will try to work something out for you guys if you let them know your perdicerment.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

No kidding, I didn't pick up on that. Would you mind adopting me so I can get a tag too!!!!????!!!???


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Had a bull talking to us this morning... First bugle of the year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice! Good luck up there and to all of you hunting. My Elk time does not come until late October in Colorado. 

Good luck!


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

Archery starts tomorrow, my tag this year is good for a archery cow or bull during rifle. I'll take the bow while scouting in Sept., maybe take a cow. Rifle hunt starts Oct 15. Fall is here, so much to do. Doves start on Wed., Blue Ruff, Spruce Grouse start tomorrow.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

called in a small 4x4 bull this morning. Had another come in and the wind shifted, I never saw it but heard and smelled it. I think it might have been a big one I have had my eye on. Yes it feels good to be back with a bow in my hand


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck to all hunting this week! I'm
Looking forward to spending a few days away from work hunting with my wife, father, and fil. We have also heard a few bulls sounding off the past two evenings and finally seen the 8x8 I've been looking for. Again, best wishes!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here you go boys, this is what your looking for. give me a call when you get that bad boy down and i'll mount him up for ya !!


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish but I have a cow tag.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Last I heard, we have the only two elk turned in so far. We killed a bull and a cow this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

How big and did you see very many?


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Today was slow for us. Hunted until noon or so than again this evening only seeing one 3x3. Tons of fresh sign though to check out again in the am. Good luck to all!


----------

